# black pics on moultrie cam???



## misguided (Dec 9, 2010)

i am having problems with my moultrie cam taking black pics at night.  not all are black- it does fine up til aropund 1am then they are black til around 5 am.  however this week they are black from around 6:30 pm to daylight. not sure of the model but it is an older cam, prob early version of the d50.  it did this a few weeks ago but got the card out last night and had 300 black pics over the last 3 days with 1 day having no pics at all(that doesn't happen).  batt is fine.  i am wondering if it is the cold temps.  it did this several weeks back when it was colder then cleared up for a few weeks and just started back taking the black pics this week.  any ideas?


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Dec 9, 2010)

mine worked great for about a year now i am having this same problem all 3 of my cuddes been running strong 3+ but this moultrie just started taking black nite pictures like the flash isnt going off! day pictures still look great but there aint no telling what im missing at nite! anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## misguided (Dec 9, 2010)

*test*

i tested my a couple of weeks ago in the closet and it takes pics fine.  and it did good for several weeks til this week that is why i am wondering if low temps are doing it.  but it gets lots colder in plenty of places.  i do have plenty of great night pics but they are warmer nights- 40+.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 9, 2010)

misguided... i think you ARE guided correctly here. 

imho, based on my observations, the colder it gets the less reliable the moultrie (d40 + d50) seems to be, at least at night. i have 1-d40 and 2-d50's. (i think i listed the models #'s correctly)

they were taking fair-to-good pics until it started to cool off, and the last set were pretty bad. i was thinking that the issue is with the flash and "warming up". i don't know if that's the real term for it, but it is the one i use.

day pictures appear to be unaffected, as far as i can tell.

side note. i did some attempts to get video on the cams. it was neat that it took a still pic first, and at night, but some of the daytime still pics were HEAVILY PIXELATED! bummer.


----------



## Bear10 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my 3 moultrie cameras. They are about 5 years old. They don't do it on every picture at night. It is a random thing with mine, but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## six (Dec 9, 2010)

You sure it's not a black panther getting really close to the camera.

Probably the cold weather having an effect on the batteries or something.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 9, 2010)

My Cuddeback has done it too! It did it for about two weeks. I am thinking it was because batteries may have been showing signs of weakening. I have set new batteries in camera and will find out this weekend.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I had the same problem  with a Cuddieback It would take daytime pics, then started with a few black pics at nightime hours degenerated into all black pics at night. Sent it back and was told it was a motherboard problem. After much dicussion (it was out of warranty) Cuddieback replaced the camera about 2 years  later it started again I tossed it and bought a Moltrie


----------



## Red350SS (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 2 Wildgame Innovations cameras that are/were doing the same thing, until I put new batteries in. I think the cold just kills a weakened battery to the point that the camera doesnt work properly, then when they warm up, the batteries regain a bit of strength and work....until the cycle repeats....sorta like a car battery on a real cold morning will sound weaker starting a car when it has a few years on it...loses cold cranking amps....


----------



## CARVER550 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a moultrie d50. It's 2 weeks old and it is taking between 150 and 300 black pictures at night. The first couple of days i put it out over 50 lbs. of corn and it took 10 pics and the corn was completely gone. put it out 3 more times and all it has taken is black pics at night and no pics during the day. fixin to take it back to walmart and see if they will exchange it or let me trade it for another type. I really dont feel like going through the whole customer service thing with moultrie.


----------



## chicken chief (Dec 19, 2010)

i got a moultrie  worked great for a few months. temp started dropping and so did my  number of pictures that flash at night. drives me insane.i get maybe three good pics per night out of 50 or so.


----------



## bowhuntinjunky (Dec 19, 2010)

Red350SS said:


> I have 2 Wildgame Innovations cameras that are/were doing the same thing, until I put new batteries in. I think the cold just kills a weakened battery to the point that the camera doesnt work properly, then when they warm up, the batteries regain a bit of strength and work....until the cycle repeats....sorta like a car battery on a real cold morning will sound weaker starting a car when it has a few years on it...loses cold cranking amps....



 same here eatin batteries


----------



## Steyr (Dec 19, 2010)

Doesn't matter what camera ya buy, long as it's a cuddeback, Giddy Up !


----------



## killa86 (Dec 26, 2010)

misguided said:


> i am having problems with my moultrie cam taking black pics at night.  not all are black- it does fine up til aropund 1am then they are black til around 5 am.  however this week they are black from around 6:30 pm to daylight. not sure of the model but it is an older cam, prob early version of the d50.  it did this a few weeks ago but got the card out last night and had 300 black pics over the last 3 days with 1 day having no pics at all(that doesn't happen).  batt is fine.  i am wondering if it is the cold temps.  it did this several weeks back when it was colder then cleared up for a few weeks and just started back taking the black pics this week.  any ideas?



sent mine back 1 yr to the day from purchase and they sent me a new one it was doing the same thing


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 29, 2010)

mine has been doing the same thing since i bought it in september plan on sending mine in after deer season


----------



## mockjaybird (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought two new in september doing same thing no matter the temp! Called customer service and sent them back alittle over a week ago. Shipping was $17.00 and I have not seen an e-mail or heard back anything yet!


----------

